# Marriott Grand Vista 2br lockout will $5500 get though the ROFR



## buildsmart (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a pending Contract for a 2BR Platinum at the Grand Vista for $5500 any feedback on my chances to be able to get by the FROR?


----------



## kds4 (Apr 11, 2015)

Is it a dedicated 2BR or a 2BR Lock-Off? Is it a unit that is part of the "Florida Club"? Many Grande Vista units are, but not all. My opinion is that at $5,500, your contract will probably (51%) pass ROFR.


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 11, 2015)

Andy R said:


> I have a pending Contract for a 2BR Platinum at the Grand Vista for $5500 any feedback on my chances to be able to get by the FROR?



Given the amount of inventory (in general, not knowing what Marriott specifically has) and that Marriott resales is peddling $8900 for the same interval, I think this has a good chance of passing.

Of course, YMMV.

-ryan


----------



## GregT (Apr 11, 2015)

Andy R said:


> I have a pending Contract for a 2BR Platinum at the Grand Vista for $5500 any feedback on my chances to be able to get by the FROR?



We've come up with an unofficial metric of what passes ROFR.   Most that pass are above 23% of the Trust Points value. 

2BR Grand Vista is worth 2,775 points or $27,750 roughly in points value if sold at retail. 

An offer of $6,400 or more (I speculate) would have a high probability of passing.   Below that, it's much more difficult to predict.   

$5,500 is approx 20% ROFR metric, so I think you have risk of not passing.   It still may pass if the Trust is deep in 2BR GVs but I do not know.   

Please let us know if it passes and I hope that it does. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 11, 2015)

GregT said:


> We've come up with an unofficial metric of what passes ROFR.   Most that pass are above 23% of the Trust Points value.
> 
> 2BR Grand Vista is worth 2,775 points or $27,750 roughly in points value if sold at retail.
> 
> ...



Yeah, what Greg said :rofl:

Seriously, I'd go with Greg's more scientific approach.  I more or less took the Marriott Resales price and multiplied by 60% (since I think Marriott typically likes to have a margin of 40% before expenses).  Since your offer is slightly above that ($5500 vs $5340), I said a good chance of passing given that it is Orlando, where general inventory is not as scarce as in other locations.

Good luck!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 11, 2015)

kds4 said:


> Is it a dedicated 2BR or a 2BR Lock-Off? Is it a unit that is part of the "Florida Club"? Many Grande Vista units are, but not all. My opinion is that at $5,500, your contract will probably (51%) pass ROFR.



It really doesn't matter if it it is a lockout unit or not. All 2BR owners can lock off. I am not sure if Marriott puts any weight on the Florida Club or not when determining whether to waive or pass on ROFR.


----------



## ScubaKat (Apr 11, 2015)

My contract of $5800 got ROFR'd last year.  Ended up buying a EOY for less than 1/2 of that and it passed.  Crap shoot!


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mine passed at 6,000 last year.


----------



## buildsmart (Apr 12, 2015)

Fingers crossed. I will let everyone know what happens. Thanks for sharing your knowledge


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 12, 2015)

Greg, does your metric system take into account maintenance fees?.

For instance Hilton Head platinum vs Hawaii platinum are about the same in DC points value but substantially different in MF costs.

That being said, I would think Marriott would "pay" more for HHI.


----------



## GregT (Apr 12, 2015)

thinze3 said:


> Greg, does your metric system take into account maintenance fees?.
> 
> For instance Hilton Head platinum vs Hawaii platinum are about the same in DC points value but substantially different in MF costs.
> 
> That being said, I would think Marriott would "pay" more for HHI.



Terry,

It doesn't -- it's based purely on how many Trust Points Marriott will be able to sell if they ROFR the week and then deposit it into the Trust.   

I looked at 2013/2014 ROFR activity to see what was passing and what was failing, and noted that number as an estimation.

I'll see if I can figure out if MFs are a factor in the exceptions from that metric, it's a very good suggestion.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Cardinal fan (Apr 12, 2015)

I bought the same unit last year for $4500 that passed ROFR. You should be ok.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 12, 2015)

thinze3 said:


> Greg, does your metric system take into account maintenance fees?.
> 
> For instance Hilton Head platinum vs Hawaii platinum are about the same in DC points value but substantially different in MF costs.
> 
> That being said, I would think Marriott would "pay" more for HHI.



I would think that a bigger factor would be inventory that they want for the trust. Hawaii is heavy in the trust where SC is light. They may be willing to pay a bit higher premium to acquire SC over HI just to get more if that inventory in the trust. Just a guess though. I have no numbers to back it up.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Just My 2 cents*

I think I paid $4,000 for MGV 2BR lock-off in the Florida Club.  That was pre-2010 and I was able to enroll in the points program.

I would ask not if the contract will pass ROFR , but why you would want to own this resort for this price.  I propose that it is better to rent than own.

1.  High demand weeks rent for $1,400 to $1,700
2.  You can pick your weeks 3 months ahead instead of reserving 12 months ahead
3.  You can exchange a 1BR from someplace else and get a 2br at Cypress Harbor.  You can get either property in the summer with a II Getaway or A/C for under $639
4.  Your children will grow up, and 90% of sane people would not go to Orlando except the kiddies want to go to Disney and Universal.
5.  Winter weather is better at other resorts, summer weather is better at other resorts, and traffic is better at any resort except Orlando (maybe not NY City)

I own MGV 3br units for the purpose of rentals and they are great.  I also hope to go with my grand kids or exchange into 3br resorts (like Monarch, Marbella and Crystal shores)  I would not want  to own another 2br in Orlando. 

 I actually really like the Grande Vista Resort and have stayed several times, just not at all hard to find a rental for a 2br.

What would Daffy Duck say?


Th-Th-Th-That's All Folks!


----------



## samara64 (Apr 17, 2015)

*3BR Platinum GV EOY*

Hi,

Any idea what is a price to pass the FROR. Will a price of $3500 do it for a GV 3BR EOY Platinum.

Also anyone knows if they have lots of deeds in the trust for 3BR platinum or are they buying these back.

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 17, 2015)

samara64 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea what is a price to pass the FROR. Will a price of $3500 do it for a GV 3BR EOY Platinum.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately the trust recordings don't provide details as to what size unit has been conveyed, at least for Grande Vista. Just unit numbers and week numbers. Unless someone knew all of the 3BR unit numbers at MGV, there is no way to tell.


----------



## samara64 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks dioxide45.

The are reselling it at 12,600 on Marriott resale. Minus 40% will come to $7560. It may be close.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 17, 2015)

samara64 said:


> Thanks dioxide45.
> 
> The are reselling it at 12,600 on Marriott resale. Minus 40% will come to $7560. It may be close.



No. That is the 3BR. 

A double EOY 3BR just ended on eBay for $6,600. Since its a double EOY I think it will pass.


----------



## samara64 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, I am talking about 3BR plat.

Why would a double EOY pass compared to one EY.


----------



## SMB1 (Apr 18, 2015)

I find this thread interesting. It shows how much prices have increased over the past 3 years.  In Feb 2012 my brother purchaced a plat 2 br gv for $2700.  A year ago I got what thought was a great deal on an MOW plat ov for $9000.  Today we're talking about plat 2br GV of 5500-6500 getting ROFRd.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 20, 2015)

samara64 said:


> Yes, I am talking about 3BR plat.
> 
> Why would a double EOY pass compared to one EY.



Sorry, didn't notice your reference to the 3BR.

The reason a double EOY has a higher chance of passing at the same price as an annual is because of the double closing costs that Marriott will incur. Marriott books a fairly hefty amount for closing. It's an added expense on their purchase. Some of it is internal and some is 3rd party but they still book that hefty amount as part of the expense on that specific purchase. They do a much more thorough closing than your average company and they will do two of them. I would say it adds $500 to the price. Not a substantial percentage but when it comes to less valuable properties like Willow Ridge Gold it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 20, 2015)

SMB1 said:


> I find this thread interesting. It shows how much prices have increased over the past 3 years.  In Feb 2012 my brother purchaced a plat 2 br gv for $2700.  A year ago I got what thought was a great deal on an MOW plat ov for $9000.  Today we're talking about plat 2br GV of 5500-6500 getting ROFRd.



It's directly related to Marriott buying back and ROFR'ing. They are buying inventory for pennies on the dollar. Every time Marriott takes a unit the number of willing buyers stays the same with one less unit to buy. More units come up all the time but since the same process repeats itself over and over it drives up the prices.


----------



## brigechols (Apr 20, 2015)

SunandFun83 said:


> I own MGV 3br units for the purpose of rentals and they are great.  I also hope to go with my grand kids or exchange into 3br resorts (like Monarch, Marbella and Crystal shores)  I would not want  to own another 2br in Orlando.



Do you know of anyone who used a 3BR MGV to exchange into a 3 BR at Crystal Shores? For an instant exchange, I need to use the entire 3BR MGV just to see a 2 BR at Crystal Shores.


----------



## samara64 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks Saintsfanfl


----------



## samara64 (Apr 20, 2015)

brigechols said:


> Do you know of anyone who used a 3BR MGV to exchange into a 3 BR at Crystal Shores? For an instant exchange, I need to use the entire 3BR MGV just to see a 2 BR at Crystal Shores.



Is this a gold or plat MGV that you are using.


----------



## brigechols (Apr 20, 2015)

samara64 said:


> Is this a gold or plat MGV that you are using.



A 3BR platinum MGV.


----------



## samara64 (Apr 20, 2015)

brigechols said:


> A 3BR platinum MGV.



May be there are none avail. You can do an ongoing search. Works very well.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2015)

brigechols said:


> A 3BR platinum MGV.



I would think you would need to book the highest TDI MGV week and put in a wide open request. Definitely don't limit it to a single week or checkin day. I wouldn't expect a peak Crystal Shores week to be deposited, be willing to take low season as that is what we see show up fairly often, but require high weeks to pull off the exchange.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 20, 2015)

brigechols said:


> Do you know of anyone who used a 3BR MGV to exchange into a 3 BR at Crystal Shores? For an instant exchange, I need to use the entire 3BR MGV just to see a 2 BR at Crystal Shores.



I have never heard of anyone trading into a 3BR at Crystal Shores. I haven't been monitoring lately since I sold my higher powered Marriotts but I found the same as you in that you needed a decent 3BR or a very high demand high location 2BR just to see a 2BR at CS. That said, I think they may have possibly lowered it down a bit. I saw a 2BR at CS 4 days out last Sep/Oct using a non-Marriott trader. It was the first time I could use a non-Marriott and I have seen short notice deposits before. I used to check daily. It may have just been that it was a cancellation that already passed pref and the lowered trading power was the factor but it is still an indicator that CS is probably going to be more available for offseason as time passes.  

The 3BR may just not exist in II but it running an OGS using another 3BR would be fun. September may get a match at some point.


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Didn't pass this time around*



Seaport104 said:


> Mine passed at 6,000 last year.



Bought a 2nd MGV platinum and was informed today that Marriott exercised at 6,000


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 21, 2015)

good morning...

With regards to the 3 bedroom at Crystal Shores... There are 2 units onthe property, therefore only 104 units that can be had over a year!!! There is no way an owner will ever deposit this because with the exception of 6206 at MOC everything is a clear downtrade.  An owner might redeem for DC points because they probably fetch over 10,000 (2 weeks summer in HHI).

I believe you will NEVER see a 3bedroom in II at Crystal...


----------



## samara64 (Apr 21, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> Bought a 2nd MGV platinum and was informed today that Marriott exercised at 6,000



Is this a 2BR or 3BR MGV for $6K.

Thanks.


----------



## samara64 (Apr 22, 2015)

*MGV*

Marriott has the same 2BR Plat for $8900 on their resale website. After the 40% sales commission, it is down to $5400. That is how much they pay the seller.

Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 22, 2015)

samara64 said:


> Marriott has the same 2BR Plat for $8900 on their resale website. After the 40% sales commission, it is down to $5400. That is how much they pay the seller.
> 
> Makes no sense at all.



While the $6K ROFR is very surprising I am not surprised at the lack of sense in the lower brokered net amount. They have not always updated their info in a timely manner. It could be that there isn't any inventory left on the list and it's just not updated. It could also be that they were not proactive and did not call the listers to offer the higher buyback amount.

Usually when this happens they would increase the list amount or remove it entirely. Either way, $6K is alot for a direct buyback. I wonder if it included free usage which would make more sense.


----------



## GregT (Apr 22, 2015)

samara64 said:


> Marriott has the same 2BR Plat for $8900 on their resale website. After the 40% sales commission, it is down to $5400. That is how much they pay the seller.
> 
> Makes no sense at all.



I believe the difference is how they account for these two transactions.

If it is correct that the resale website is weeks they are listing on behalf of a third party, and all they earn is the 40% commission on sale, then when they sell it, they have $3,500 of revenue (for the commission earned on the week shown) and the cost of the revenue is $0 (because it's someone else's week), so their margin is 100% on that week.  That's tremendously profitable.

However, if they ROFR that same identical week for $6,000 and now own it, then it is their "inventory" and they have to make sure they care re-sell it profitably  (Note, I don't think they care where the week is, only that they have now acquired inventory that is worth 2,775 points when converted to Trust Points and resold).  Once they've cycled that week into points, they will be able to sell those points for $27,750, at the ROFR cost of $6,000.  Their margin on this sale is 78%.   If their current margins (on their entire business) are below 78% then this transaction increases their overall margin and makes them a more profitable organization.

It is likely that they have a rigid formula they follow when ROFRing something, and are very disciplined in only ROFRing weeks when they meet their target profitability.

So...the resale week and the ROFR week are different transactions for Marriott.   

In my opinion, Marriott is currently targeting a ROFR cost of no more than 23% for the points equivalent value and that they will indiscriminately ROFR stuff that is less than 23% (which translates into a >77% gross margin) irrespective of where the week is located.  They may pass on Silver/Bronze, but I think it would be the exception when we see Platinum/Gold passing at less than 23%.    

This is my speculation of course, but in my own business, we are heavily focused on gross margin and increasing the margin by even 1% is a big deal.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 22, 2015)

GregT said:


> I believe the difference is how they account for these two transactions.
> 
> If it is correct that the resale website is weeks they are listing on behalf of a third party, and all they earn is the 40% commission on sale, then when they sell it, they have $3,500 of revenue (for the commission earned on the week shown) and the cost of the revenue is $0 (because it's someone else's week), so their margin is 100% on that week.  That's tremendously profitable.
> 
> ...



This is very true, but once their ROFR threshold exceeds 60% of list then the resell website sellers have no reason to continue to list and instead should opt for the buyback since the proceeds are higher. Why should MVCI pay $6K when they already have a list of people willing to take $5,400? I think this is what samara64 was getting at.

It could also be that the ROFR threshold actually exceeds the buyback offer. Why lower the open buyback offer amount when those will come along willingly? ROFR'ing for a higher amount makes sense because it's still a hefty margin.


----------



## sb2313 (Apr 22, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The 3BR may just not exist in II but it running an OGS using another 3BR would be fun. September may get a match at some point.



I saw one for mid-September last year at about a month a half out. We got the chance to stay in 3 bedroom via Marriott reward points a couple of years ago and would love to stay in one again someday!


----------



## disneymom1 (Apr 23, 2015)

GregT said:


> I believe the difference is how they account for these two transactions.
> 
> If it is correct that the resale website is weeks they are listing on behalf of a third party, and all they earn is the 40% commission on sale, then when they sell it, they have $3,500 of revenue (for the commission earned on the week shown) and the cost of the revenue is $0 (because it's someone else's week), so their margin is 100% on that week.  That's tremendously profitable.
> 
> ...



I am betting the unit Marriott exercised ROFR was a 3 bedroom platinum Grande Vista, not a 2 bedroom.  The 3 bedroom Marriott resales has the 3 bedroom listed for $12,600.  

We just purchased Surfwatch platinum 2 bedroom (garden view) and passed ROFR in February for $8000 plus 2015 maintenance fees.   Marriott resales lists it for $19,400.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 23, 2015)

GregT said:


> We've come up with an unofficial metric of what passes ROFR.   Most that pass are above 23% of the Trust Points value.
> 
> 2BR Grand Vista is worth 2,775 points or $27,750 roughly in points value if sold at retail.
> 
> ...





sjsharkie said:


> Yeah, what Greg said :rofl:
> 
> Seriously, I'd go with Greg's more scientific approach.  I more or less took the Marriott Resales price and multiplied by 60% (since I think Marriott typically likes to have a margin of 40% before expenses).  Since your offer is slightly above that ($5500 vs $5340), I said a good chance of passing given that it is Orlando, where general inventory is not as scarce as in other locations.
> 
> Good luck!



Well, here's one you can use to test your rubicon:  
For the second time in a month, Marriott Waiohai 2br, annual, plat.:  failed ROFR at $9500

Wife says hit 'em again!


----------



## samara64 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks Greg for the analysis.



Saintsfanfl said:


> This is very true, but once their ROFR threshold exceeds 60% of list then the resell website sellers have no reason to continue to list and instead should opt for the buyback since the proceeds are higher. Why should MVCI pay $6K when they already have a list of people willing to take $5,400? I think this is what samara64 was getting at.
> 
> It could also be that the ROFR threshold actually exceeds the buyback offer. Why lower the open buyback offer amount when those will come along willingly? ROFR'ing for a higher amount makes sense because it's still a hefty margin.



Saintsfanfl, That is what I meant. Why resell a desired week if they need it for DC inventory but I see Greg's logic as well.

The unit with the $6K ROFR was a 2BR. I verified that with poster.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 23, 2015)

disneymom1 said:


> I am betting the unit Marriott exercised ROFR was a 3 bedroom platinum Grande Vista, not a 2 bedroom.  The 3 bedroom Marriott resales has the 3 bedroom listed for $12,600.
> 
> We just purchased Surfwatch platinum 2 bedroom (garden view) and passed ROFR in February for $8000 plus 2015 maintenance fees.   Marriott resales lists it for $19,400.




Again for your formula:  Marriott Grande Vista 3br annual plat:  just passed ROFR @ $8500


----------



## GregT (Apr 23, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Why should MVCI pay $6K when they already have a list of people willing to take $5,400? I think this is what samara64 was getting at.



Yes indeed, it is very odd.

The only thing I can think (and I am speculating) is that Marriott is reluctant to be the Buyer where they set the price for an individual week.

It is different if they are ROFRing a transaction where the price was set by a third party.

I _think_ it is also different if they initiate a broad buy-back program where they make the same offer to the owners of every week, offering to buy back anybody's 2BR GV for $X,XXX and the offer goes to hundreds of owners.

Perhaps Marriott feels there is a conflict for them to price the purchase of an individual week, it definitely is odd.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Apr 23, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Again for your formula:  Marriott Grande Vista 3br annual plat:  just passed ROFR @ $8500



That is worth 3,725 points or $37,250 in recycled Trust Points.  So $8,500 is 22.8%.  

That's right on the edge and was a well-priced offer.

I really don't mean to suggest that this method is perfect, but do believe that it is a useful rule of thumb.

Best,

Greg


----------



## taterhed (Apr 23, 2015)

No, just curious. Thanks.  Might be useful in future or to others. 

from my cell...


----------



## samara64 (May 1, 2015)

*2br mgv*

Just FYI A 2BR MGV Gold EOY ODD got exercised this morning for $1500.


----------



## Seaport104 (May 4, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> While the $6K ROFR is very surprising I am not surprised at the lack of sense in the lower brokered net amount. They have not always updated their info in a timely manner. It could be that there isn't any inventory left on the list and it's just not updated. It could also be that they were not proactive and did not call the listers to offer the higher buyback amount.
> 
> Usually when this happens they would increase the list amount or remove it entirely. Either way, $6K is alot for a direct buyback. I wonder if it included free usage which would make more sense.



The $6k was for a 2BR Grande Vista Platinum beginning with 2016 use. It did not include free usage for 2015. I was surprised that they ROFR'ed it as well. I bought the same unit last year for the same price and another one for $5,500.


----------



## sb2313 (May 4, 2015)

samara64 said:


> Just FYI A 2BR MGV Gold EOY ODD got exercised this morning for $1500.



Well they grabbed the other half from me as an eoy even gold 2 bed was taken at $1500 today.


----------



## n777lt (May 5, 2015)

2 weeks ago, MVCI offered to buy back ours (GV plat 2Bdrm lockoff) for $4400 (not a ROFR exercise, just offered during sales pitch).  Looked as if they were selling Gold for twice that, and I did not see any GV platinum on their resale list, so they may be looking for that inventory...but at $4400, not very hard!

Don't know how that fits with Greg's metrics, but just more data for the mill.


----------



## Pens_Fan (May 5, 2015)

Aruba Surf Club gold Garden View just passed ROFR at $4000.


----------



## samara64 (May 9, 2015)

Andy R said:


> I have a pending Contract for a 2BR Platinum at the Grand Vista for $5500 any feedback on my chances to be able to get by the FROR?



Any updates on this ROFR. Would be good to know.


----------



## buildsmart (May 11, 2015)

*Still Waiting*

I am still waiting to hear back from Marriott on the FROR for my $5500 offer for the 2BR Platinum at MGV. I am really frustrated!!!
Signed my offer April 7th


----------



## PamMo (May 11, 2015)

Who did you purchase from? There are some pretty awful eBay sellers who string buyers along, and never send the ROFR paperwork in. Hopefully, you didn't buy from one of them.


----------



## buildsmart (May 11, 2015)

I purchased from a broker who was recommended by other TUG members.


----------



## taterhed (May 11, 2015)

Well, the broker works for you.

Ask to see, today, the dated submission to Marriott. If it's been over (30?) the RoFR period for MGV/MGR, then your contract is waived.

Don't let them fool you. It's a legal thing, not a convenience. 

If your broker can't provide you with an answer, let them know that you'll be glad to share their lack of action/lack of information with your friends here on TUG.

JMHO.

you'll get an answer today I bet. 
I don't mean to sound grumpy. I went thru the same thing. Sometimes I think they like to save you the pain of knowing that your 'signed and accepted' contract wasn't submitted to Marriott on the day you thought it was... You can't force the seller to send it back instantly. 

And, apparently, timeshare-time bears a lot in common with island-time.


----------



## samara64 (May 11, 2015)

Andy R said:


> I am waiting on an offer that was submitted to my broker on the 14th and did not go to Marriott until the 21st. Turns out they have almost a week of papers going back and forth before they submit. My offer is $5500 for MGV platinum 2br so my offer may be iffy. Marriott tries to frustrate private purchasers by dragging the process out, from what I am told.



I think it was done on April 21. Still it should be back by now. Maybe this week.


----------



## buildsmart (May 12, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Well, the broker works for you.
> 
> Ask to see, today, the dated submission to Marriott. If it's been over (30?) the RoFR period for MGV/MGR, then your contract is waived.
> 
> ...



I think the hold up may be the title company. They submitted to Marriott a week after I signed my offer. 
The broker has been very helpful.


----------



## GrayFal (May 12, 2015)

My waiver for Aruba Surf Club was submitted 3 weeks ago tomorrow, still waiting to hear back. Closing company on top of it so the hold up is on Marriott's ends.


----------



## taterhed (May 12, 2015)

Andy R said:


> I think the hold up may be the title company. They submitted to Marriott a week after I signed my offer.
> The broker has been very helpful.



Good, I've had great luck with them so far. 

Hard to be patient though....can't wait.

good luck!

Start strategizing about what week(s) to book/deposit/split/trade!


----------



## samara64 (May 12, 2015)

*2BR Willow Ridge Plat even year went for $2001*

Prices are going up for sure. 

2BR Willow Ridge Plat even year went for $2001 on eBay. It used to be almost for free with no ROFR exercise.

[_Link disabled to stop the appearance of ads in the public forums._]

& 

Also there is a canyon village plat EEY ending in 2 days and is up at $2750 so far.

[_Link disabled to stop the appearance of ads in the public forums._]


----------



## samara64 (May 18, 2015)

2 Marriott Grande Vista 3BR Plat weeks. One Odd and One Even. Each sold for $3300. One got exercised and the other waved.

It shows how predictable Marriott is.


----------



## taterhed (May 18, 2015)

That's actually a really good price.  You should be very happy. Keep working for the matching year.  We just went higher for that for annual.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (May 18, 2015)

samara64 said:


> 2 Marriott Grande Vista 3BR Plat weeks. One Odd and One Even. Each sold for $3300. One got exercised and the other waved.
> 
> It shows how predictable Marriott is.





Ahhh, so now the question becomes "Did they take the odd or even week" and is there any significance to that question at all ??  :hysterical::rofl:


----------



## taterhed (May 18, 2015)

I think all workers in the marriott HQ are officially issued 2 things:


----------



## samara64 (May 18, 2015)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Ahhh, so now the question becomes "Did they take the odd or even week" and is there any significance to that question at all ??  :hysterical::rofl:



Just FYI. They took the even week. It may have had a 1/2 year MF credit from 2015. Not sure if they will pay it back to seller.


----------



## samara64 (May 18, 2015)

taterhed said:


> That's actually a really good price.  You should be very happy. Keep working for the matching year.  We just went higher for that for annual.



It is getting harder.

They just exercised on a Shadow ridge plat annual for $4100.

And on 2 EEY and EOY white DSII for $1000 each.


----------



## buildsmart (May 19, 2015)

*Took a long time*



Andy R said:


> I have a pending Contract for a 2BR Platinum at the Grand Vista for $5500 any feedback on my chances to be able to get by the FROR?



Marriott finally exercised it's FROR on my $5500 offer. Onward and upward !


----------



## samara64 (May 19, 2015)

Andy R said:


> Marriott finally exercised it's FROR on my $5500 offer. Onward and upward !



I was hoping this will go through at $5500. They are getting more aggressive with price specially with annual plat weeks.


----------



## GregT (May 19, 2015)

Andy R said:


> Marriott finally exercised it's FROR on my $5500 offer. Onward and upward !



Sorry to see this, I was hoping you would get it.

The buyer of the 3BR GV Plat at $3,300 for an EOY got a good deal, I'm glad that cleared ROFR.   It's interesting to me that the Odd cleared but the Even did not.  

Perhaps there isn't enough time between now and when that week would be deposited into the Trust to be useful enough to warrant ROFR........pure speculation, or maybe the MF situation skewed it.  Interesting.

Best,

Greg


----------



## samara64 (May 20, 2015)

GregT said:


> Sorry to see this, I was hoping you would get it.
> 
> The buyer of the 3BR GV Plat at $3,300 for an EOY got a good deal, I'm glad that cleared ROFR.   It's interesting to me that the Odd cleared but the Even did not.
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg.

I ended up getting this one.

First use is in 2017. 2015 has been used but will know for sure shortly once it gets to my account.

They are buying the Even directly.

Sam


----------



## buildsmart (May 21, 2015)

samara64 said:


> Any updates on this ROFR. Would be good to know.



FROR didn't pass. System is frustrating.


----------



## amyz (Jul 1, 2015)

disregard.  I read that you didn't get it.  Sorry


----------



## macperry (Jan 8, 2016)

_Please note recent posts in this thread have been moved to the ongoing sticky thread, ROFR metric / Ongoing ROFR Activity.  This thread is being locked to discourage further posting here._

_** macperry, I sent you a PM yesterday directing you to the sticky thread for your post.   **_


----------

